# Skil 1825 Router



## gittyup (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a lift kit that will work on the Skil 1825 router or know how to make one. This router wasn't my first choice but it was a Xmas gift so I will try to make it work in a table that I am building.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gittyup

You don't really need a lift kit with this router,it has one in away,take a hard look at it and you will see a Micro-Fine Depth Adjustment device that you can use from under the table or with luck it will have a Allen Cap screw that you can put in the Allen hex key in from the top side of the table to move it up or down....it only needs to move up or down about a inch or so the norm when it's in the router table...

Product Description

Amazon.com Review

There's no tool like a router for edging, trimming or cutting, and there's nothing like a plunge router for accurate detailed scrolling or inlay work. 
Skil's new 2-1/4 horsepower combo router comes with interchangeable fixed and plunge bases (can plunge cut up to 2 inches when using the plunge base). 
The variable speed motor can perform all the functions needed in a home workshop or on the job site while drawing only 11 amps at full RPM. 
The 1/4-inch and 1/2-inch quick-change collets accept a wide range of bits and cutters. 
The Skil 1825's Micro-Fine Depth Adjustment makes bit depth adjustments fast, easy and accurate while the soft-grip handles are ergonomically designed for comfort and ease of use. The wide base opening allows for quick and easy bit changes plus the Built-in Work Light illuminates a pattern or an outline for more accurate cuts. 
Accepts Skil's 91018 18-Piece Carbide Router Bit Set as well as most other brands of 1/4-inch and 1/2-inch bits.

.



http://www.amazon.com/1825-2-Inch-120-Volt-Hybrid-Router/dp/B0000C6DY0
http://www.toolbarn.com/product/skil/1825/


By the way it looks like a nice router 

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

=========

================


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi gittyup
I agree with Bj as it looks like a nice router - a friend got one for Christmas and although I have not seen it (he lives in another state) said he already has a router table built and love the router and the fine adjustments that you can make with it. He said he made the table so he can lift the router out from the table with the plate and also with a door to make fine adjustments. He acts likes he is a happy camper with it. 
Good luck with yours....


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/1825-2-Inch-120-Volt-Hybrid-Router/dp/B0000C6DY0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bj,

Sorry to hijack but I followed the Amazon link and noticed that they seem to be confused about this router. I thought it funny that they say it is 2HP, then 2-1/4HP and later 2-3/4HP and that it draws 11 Amps and later it draws only 10 Amps. This is a good reminder to always check the facts with the manufacturer. Here's what Skil says:

http://www.skiltools.com/en/AllTools/Category/Product/default.html?pid=1825&cid=192167


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

I saw that also 
I agree with you 100% ,that's why I posted the review link,, from the horses mouth so to speak. 

Most Mfg.of routers like to puff the HP of the router they sale I'm sure. ,it's like a car saleman saying my car gets 28mpg in town and 35mpg on the highway ,ya right  LOL,,but they don't tell you it's coasting alot of the time on the highway..LOL 

=======




========


Charles M said:


> Bj,
> 
> Sorry to hijack but I followed the Amazon link and noticed that they seem to be confused about this router. I thought it funny that they say it is 2HP, then 2-1/4HP and later 2-3/4HP and that it draws 11 Amps and later it draws only 10 Amps. This is a good reminder to always check the facts with the manufacturer. Here's what Skil says:
> 
> http://www.skiltools.com/en/AllTools/Category/Product/default.html?pid=1825&cid=192167


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums gittyup.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi GittyUp,

I have the exact same router and have used it successfully and happily on a few projects. I'm pretty new to router use myself but am finding this a very easy router to use. I did have that slip problem but some of it was my fault. If a piece of sawdust gets between the motor body and the case then you can have slippage too.

Lately, I've found the router to be accurate (I suspect it's because I'm using it more and feeling comfortable with it).

I'll attach a few pics of my router...BTW...BJ and FLP that this is highly adjustable and also it is very accurate if you take a bit of setup time. That's another thing that I'm learning.

Also, please note how high the bit is on the table. I have plenty of room to adjust in either direction, it's adjusted right now at about 1/2 way between lowest and highest.

Ed......


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Gitty,

My first router was the 1.75-hp, 1/4" version of this unit and it worked OK/fine in a table. As Bob said, a lift kit isn't necessary as the unit has a built-in height adjustment mechanism. Does that mechanism work as well as a Bosch 1617 base? No, but it is functional. Bit removal/installation can be annoying, since the motor can't be readily detached from the base and the base nearly shrouds the collet.

My main complaint with my unit was the noise. It was a fixed speed unit (25,000 RPM) and it screamed. Therefore, I moved on to more expensive units and lend the Skil to family and friends. 

Have fun,

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GittyUp

A muffer (so to speak) for your Skill router 
BUT your  Skil 1825 Router should have a variable speed built in..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

NOTE the motor speed device should NOT be use with a soft start router.

==========


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

I don't know if the 1825 is a soft start unit, but I tried a speed control on the 1/4" unit and was disappointed in the results. I purchased the speed control at Grizzly (they're local for me) and found that I had minimal speed range with the Skil unit (i.e., zero to max. rpm with slight movement of the speed control dial). I've used the speed control on my Dewalt trimmer, and it seems to have a much broader operating range.

I have no clue why the speed control didn't work that well with the Skil router. However, I would suspect that it has something to do with the quality (true amp capacity) of the motor.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

"minimal speed range"
This can also be true with the Porter Cable 600 series routers But I also don't know why.

It has a point that it will take off but thats about the middle of the speed control range setting, any thing below that and it's dead to the world... But once it comes to life you can turn the speed down in order to use the big bits in the 600 series routers the Skill maybe the same way but I don't know that for sure ,it maybe be the mass of the bit that keeps it turning at low speed... 
I was always going to check the speed with my tack. but never got around to it, I would guess it'a about 8,000 to 10,000 rpm range by the sound of it.
==
a link from Charles M. post ▼
http://www.skiltools.com/en/AllTools/Category/Product/default.html?pid=1825&cid=192167

=========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

There seems to be a lot of questions about the specs on this router.

Following are the specs for the router. I've found it to be a good router, at least for a beginner. As far as soft start, this router is not a soft start router. The speed dial is on the top of one of the handles and really easy to use, even under table. As BJ said, it's got lots of room to move a bit up and down for adjustment.

I'm quite accustomed to it now and find it a comfortable router to use.
I think you'll be pleased with it, once you get used to it.

*Specs:*

2-in-1 Interchangeable Fixed and Plunge Bases for maximum versatility
Variable Speed for hard and soft materials
Site-Light™ Built-In Worklight for better visibility and accuracy
Micro-fine depth adjustment for precise cuts
Accepts 1/4" and 1/2" shank bits
Auto Zero to easily set plunge depth
Multi-Pass Quick Adjust for increased accuracy and better finish
Soft-grip handles for added comfort and control
Collet lock enables easier bit changes
100% ball bearing construction for added durability
Includes collet wrench and carrying case
Horsepower: 2-1/4 HP 
Amps: 11 Amps 
No-Load Speed (RPM): 8,000 - 25,000 rpm

Hope this is useful.

Ed...... :sold:


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I also was given the Skil 1825 for Christmas and I am a newbee to routering. There is sooooooooooo much info. that it is hard to get work done without reading more info. on this website. Since I have been using this router for about a week now, it seems more confortable...practlice...practlice....practice. I have gone thru a truck load of scrap wood just practicing....
thanks guys
Alan


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you tried to table mount it, yet?


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I also have the same router. Have you had trouble after installed on the bench, the router bit goes down about 2/16 to 3/16. Cannot get the bit to stay in place.
tks


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

That was typical of my experience with the 1.75 hp unit. The height adjustment wasn't smooth or precise.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, I'm having that problem a bit too. I wonder if it has to do with the retightening of the clip that holds the motor in the base? I think that's when I see the bit height change.

I think I saw somewhere on this thread where someone said you could snug up the tightening mechanism on the base so the bit would be rock steady, but darned if I can find that again.

I don't know if that would help with the height adjustment though, maybe some other solution.

Ed......


----------



## gittyup (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

I appreciate all the information but I think I have solved my problem. Instead of trying to find a mechanical lift for my router which seems be priced way out of my reach, I have found a simple solution to make it easier to adjust the router. Instead of raising the router, I just raise the whole table top for easy access to the router's mechanism.

See my web site for a pictorial tour of my router table with associated table lift: handinetstuff(.)com (click on Router Table)

I can't take credit for this idea as I got it from Jim McCleary at: provenwoodworking(.)com

Gittyup


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

I've had this router for a while, mounted to a router table with the fixed base. The height adjustment is still irritating, as when re-locking the clamp, the height changes. It's quite frustrating, and essentially makes any micro-adjust irrelevant.

For a while the router would actually shift when first activated; tightening the clamp (via the screw in the base) helped, but this doesn't solve the height adjustment problem. 

I suppose a router lift would be the only solution, no? I suppose that given the entire router kit is half the cost of a router lift alone, I shouldn't complain. If anyone thinks I'm doing something wrong (entirely possible!) any info would be great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI dugbee

You may want to check out the link below, the parts may work on your router ,sounds like you can get it for song...maybe a little jig with the song to seal the deal..

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/6919-skil-1820-router-fixed-plunge-base.html#post64088
==============

http://www.amazon.com/tag/skil 1825 combo router

http://www.tylertool.com/skil25.html
http://www.tylertool.com/skil25.html
================



dugbee said:


> I've had this router for a while, mounted to a router table with the fixed base. The height adjustment is still irritating, as when re-locking the clamp, the height changes. It's quite frustrating, and essentially makes any micro-adjust irrelevant.
> 
> For a while the router would actually shift when first activated; tightening the clamp (via the screw in the base) helped, but this doesn't solve the height adjustment problem.
> 
> I suppose a router lift would be the only solution, no? I suppose that given the entire router kit is half the cost of a router lift alone, I shouldn't complain. If anyone thinks I'm doing something wrong (entirely possible!) any info would be great!


----------



## WoodyRon (May 17, 2007)

I have this router as well. I have it table mounted in a Bench Dog Table and it works just fine, I bought an on/off switch and mounted it on the side of the table. I haven't had any adjustment problems, I have used it for dattos, rabbits, round-overs, works OK.


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

Bob, thanks for those links. Although I'm not sure that there's anything functionally wrong with my router, though who knows. WoodyRon - so are you able to make small (say, in 1/32" increments) without trouble? Does any shifting occur when you un-clamp or re-clamp the router while it's in the table? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome*



dugbee said:


> Bob, thanks for those links. Although I'm not sure that there's anything functionally wrong with my router, though who knows. WoodyRon - so are you able to make small (say, in 1/32" increments) without trouble? Does any shifting occur when you un-clamp or re-clamp the router while it's in the table?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hey dugbee, welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey dugbee, welcome to the Router Forums.


Thanks for the welcome! I'm finding that being a newbie at woodworking is a catch 22. I don't want to spend a lot of money outright, in case I lose interest, or buy something that isn't appropriate. But I very quickly learn where the trade offs show between price and performance.


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

After some examination of both the plunge and fixed bases, it's clear that the plunge base's adjustment is far more accurate. The fixed base right-side-up orientation (not in a table) seems fine; the router rests on a shoulder of sorts, coupled with gravity allows it to be fairly stable. 

In contrast, when upside down (in a table) there is a small tab on the inside (coincides with the base release lever) which essentially pushes against the plastic housing. It's an awfully small area that's forced to move the entire router. 

Compare that to the plunge base, where the router can be clamped and the entire top half of the base moves the router. This seems much more robust. Any thoughts of using this in a table? I'm wondering if the springs can be removed (perhaps, get a second plunge base) to make rough adjustment easier. There is a spring clamp and what looks like a one-way flange that would have to be removed, to gain access to the springs. 

The plunge allows for fine adjustment while the router remains clamped;this I think is a great advantage. Has anyone considered something like this?

I have several pictures of what I'm referring to:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dugbee/sets/72157603826387521/


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

So, I guess I had to take the chance myself.  I removed both springs from the plunge base. Surprisingly, the accordion-like "boots" have a fair amount of spring themselves, so the plunging action isn't completely gone. I really think the main spring is far too strong for comfortable plunging. 

Anyway, I mounted the newly de-sprung base to the table, and I'm finding the adjustment process MUCH easier. You can do a rough adjustment by unlocking the spring lever, moving the bit into place, locking the lever, and finally fine-tune it with the adjustment knob. A full rotation of the knob yields about 1/16" of an inch difference. Note that the router is fully clamped while doing this, as the knob will move the entire top half of the base. 

I took a picture of two cuts. I set a random height for the first cut, using a 1/2" straight bit. The second cut is about 1 full turn of the knob. The picture shows a 1/16" setup block sitting in the deeper cut. The setup block and the second cut are quite close (again, somewhat tough to see with this angle) in height. I suppose one could zero in if the knob had a gauge to tell you how much you've rotated. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dugbee/2247767748/

Anyway, I hope this helps other people. I considered getting a second plunge base for convenience, but Skil charges almost $50 for that. The entire router kit was only $90, so clearly a 2nd base isn't worth the cost; but this is a definite solution in the meantime!


----------



## herbfellows (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the 1810, the lower end of the series, picked it up on sale 'reconditioned' from Amazon for $30, free shipping also!
I use it for some small projects, and apart from the volume of this sucker, I am really quite impressed! If the 1825 is as good for cheap, which I'm assuming it is, this is probably about the best 'starter' router around. 
In comparable applications, it's no less accurate than either my Dewalt or Bosch, both costing 3x as much.


----------



## JRThompson8747 (Oct 26, 2009)

Although the router has a plunge base and the mirofine adjustment, the question is really not answered, which routher lift kit would one purchase for the 8125 router?


----------



## Fenderdude (Jun 2, 2012)

New to the forum and it is great! I just bought this router as it had the features I wanted, variable speed, both 1/2 and 1/4 collets and plunge and fixed bases. I am going to be mounting it as well, anyone know the size of screws for mounting? I like the way the gentleman used plexiglass to mount.
Thanks!


----------

